

So what does your product do exactly? ...and why should I care? - appleton
http://madewithhappiness.com/2013/01/16/what-does-it-do.html

======
pedalpete
They could have made it much simpler and better I think,

"[DraftApp] provides [designers][a way to get clear and organised feedback.]"

This still isn't great, it needs a how.

I think the 'so they can get back to doing what they love' was nothing but
fluff. It wasn't direct enough. 'So they can focus on their designs while
keeping feedback organized', or something like that (I have no idea what thus
product does).

Nobody cares about "we help..." It isn't about you. Make it all about your
customer.

And then I noticed lower down on the page it says

Draft is a Design Feedback tool for Freelance Designers & Small Teams that
helps you clear and organise your feedback.

That's better! Why would they write an article that doesn't use that???

~~~
simonpreed
Hi Pete, I'm the author and defining the market straight away is a way for
both customers and/or investors to empathise as early as possible.Of course
you can leave that part out if you feel it's superfluous.

I'm glad you feel the footer does a better job of describing the product, that
was written after this blog post :-)

